# Is that an dominant Fi or Inferior Fe thing?



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

I analysed my emotional framework on how it works on a daily basis, and I noticed it works like this:


I feel like im not in control/charge of my emotions, they just come out random on given situation, as if it we're like a different person inside me is controling then, trying to influence me and wants me to obey him.


Most of the time, when I need the emotions in order to fit for the situation, they dont come, make me look like some cold Non-caring robot, while im trying somehow force myself to feel what I need to feel in that situation.

The emotions usualy tend to come out when I dont need them, example when I watch a movie with a sad scene and without my control I feel my eyes start to become wet and feel the sadness coming out, and so instead of properly enjoying the movie, I just spend my time concetrating on suppressing this stupid emotion which will probably make me look like some softie and makes me feel weak you know, or more TL;DR situation when I suddently feel anger when I feel like it will just harm me, and you know, trying to suppress it.

This honestly makes me think it is an inferior Fi thing, but I dont feel like an organised judging type person which makes me assume It's either dominant Fi or Inferior Fe in my cognitive personality stack.

What are your thoughts guys? I'm sure it will once and for all endure me to solve whether I'm INFP or XNTP.


----------



## Persona Maiden (May 14, 2018)

As a dom Fi, I don't think it's a dom Fi. I tend have no problem feeling when the situation makes me feel it. However I won't really take on others emotions, but I do get an understanding based on how I would feel. This sounds like lower F to me, but not enough for me to tell if it's Fe or Fi.


----------



## Shrodingers drink (Nov 30, 2018)

Classic inferior Fe. With Tert Fe I’m fighting my emotions in the same way and trying to stay rational, the difference is that I can see the emotional storms approaching, while Inf Fe the emotions tend to sneak up and break on you before you know it. Inferior Fi is what gives Fi users a bad name, since they don’t care about the emotional impact they have on others, and have the same lack of control as inf Fe.


----------



## Guajiro (Nov 16, 2017)

Space and Time said:


> I analysed my emotional framework on how it works on a daily basis, and I noticed it works like this:
> 
> 
> I feel like im not in control/charge of my emotions, they just come out random on given situation, as if it we're like a different person inside me is controling then, trying to influence me and wants me to obey him.
> ...


This is neither Fe nor Fi.
This is simply being self conscious about your emotional affect states.
It is also a battle between the emotional states you experience and the persona and image you want others to have of your self - wich is not in line with what you are experiencing

Affect/emotion is a seperate thing from cognitive functions.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Space and Time said:


> I analysed my emotional framework on how it works on a daily basis, and I noticed it works like this:
> 
> 
> I feel like im not in control/charge of my emotions, they just come out random on given situation, as if it we're like a different person inside me is controling then, trying to influence me and wants me to obey him.
> ...


I'm inferior Fe and I relate to this almost completely. I usually become emotional when it's unnecessary, and I cannot control it. When it would be appropriate to show an emotion, then it doesn't come out. And like you, I had to analyze my emotional framework in order to realize how it works, I think that comes more naturally to dominant Fi users.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Definitely sounds low Fe


----------



## Eysan (Aug 5, 2017)

I'm a Fi tertiary and that definitely is not how I experience feeling. I know INFPs and that typically doesn't seem how they experience emotions either. This leads me to believe it's most likely an inferior Fe thing, especially after one of the responses from an ISTP saying they feel almost exactly the same way.

This was also really enlightening to me. I never would have known.


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

Space and Time said:


> I analysed my emotional framework


Nuff said.

Not Fi-dom, Ti-dom.


----------



## Ave Maria (Feb 13, 2019)

It seems those with strong Fi have far better control over and are more in touch with their emotions. Emotions can be a burden and overwhelming for dominant Ti users. I like the terminology of analyzing your emotional framework. That sounds very INTP to me. I've been asked how I feel about this or that before and had to think about it. I am usually thinking of what an action will cause to happen or if it's reasonable or stupid, and what I should prepare myself for. What do I feel about it? I don't know.


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

Ave Maria said:


> It seems those with strong Fi have far better control over and are more in touch with their emotions. Emotions can be a burden and overwhelming for dominant Ti users. *I like the terminology of analyzing your emotional framework*. That sounds very INTP to me. I've been asked how I feel about this or that before and had to think about it. I am usually thinking of what an action will cause to happen or if it's reasonable or stupid, and what I should prepare myself for. *What do I feel about it? I don't know*.


So when you say you like that term, are you saying what you think about it or how you feel about it?


----------



## X A N A (Jun 21, 2018)

Sounds just like me. Fuck inferior Fe.


----------



## Ave Maria (Feb 13, 2019)

Lord Pixel said:


> So when you say you like that term, are you saying what you think about it or how you feel about it?


You almost described the problem. I didn't realize it until it was pointed out to me very recently that I typically say what I think when asked how I feel. Earlier in a thread another ISTP was talking about how they didn't like when people basically bullied others on games. Harassing someone or beating them over and over when they're clearly unskilled. I agree, but it's because I think it's cowardly and lacks good sportsmanship and honor. What do I "feel" about it? I don't know. lol I don't tend to take things into myself personally like Feelers do.


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

Ave Maria said:


> You almost described the problem. I didn't realize it until it was pointed out to me very recently that I typically say what I think when asked how I feel. Earlier in a thread another ISTP was talking about how they didn't like when people basically bullied others on games. Harassing someone or beating them over and over when they're clearly unskilled. I agree, but it's because I think it's cowardly and lacks good sportsmanship and honor. What do I "feel" about it? I don't know. lol I don't tend to take things into myself personally like Feelers do.


Ok so the word like has nothing to do with what you feel about it. Moreso if you think highly about it or not. Which is essentially the same as what Fi does, except think highly is replaced with feel strongly.


----------



## Ave Maria (Feb 13, 2019)

Lord Pixel said:


> Ok so the word like has nothing to do with what you feel about it. Moreso if you think highly about it or not. Which is essentially the same as what Fi does, except think highly is replaced with feel strongly.


That sounds like what I've read. Ti seems more detached. I think that's why some Thinkers have their emotions sneak up on them like that and just not know how to process them. I know some of us like to believe it's a positive to not be in concert with our feelings, but not processing them can be a bit like serenity now, insanity later.


----------



## Eysan (Aug 5, 2017)

Sandpit Turtle said:


> I'm inferior Fe and I relate to this almost completely. I usually become emotional when it's unnecessary, and I cannot control it. When it would be appropriate to show an emotion, then it doesn't come out. And like you, I had to analyze my emotional framework in order to realize how it works, I think that comes more naturally to dominant Fi users.


You said almost completely. What is different? How would you describe your relationship with emotion?


----------



## Folsom (Jun 20, 2018)

I have a similar question which is essentially asking the same thing.

Is it inferior Fe if, for the majority of the time I am emotionally cold, but if I see a news article detailing something horrible, I will go through a cycle of imagining what the people went through in the situation being described.

For instance, there was a story I read recently about a wife who was drowned in her hot tub by her husband, he was drunk and closed the lid on her. Completely involuntarily, I imagined myself in the position of the wife, simulating, but not reaching I'm sure, the terror and despair she must have been feeling in that situation. 

Once that ends, I then switched to imagining the feelings of the husband once he sobered up and realised what he had done. Then the article went on to talk about the posts that family members had made on Facebook for the wife, and I imagined whether or not they would, or should, hate the husband for what he did.

Then I close the article and carry on with my life, but I will be sad and dejected for the rest of the day. So much so that it is noticed by people in my life and I can't tell them why I am sad and dejected.

I just have this weird instinct for imagining myself in the situations of other people, completely involuntarily. 
Whether it's in a news article, a story I'm being told by a colleague, or even a movie or TV show.

Does this sound like inferior Fe? Which would mean INTP for me most likely, or dominant Fi? Or something else entirely?


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

General said:


> I have a similar question which is essentially asking the same thing.
> 
> Is it inferior Fe if, for the majority of the time I am emotionally cold, but if I see a news article detailing something horrible, I will go through a cycle of imagining what the people went through in the situation being described.
> 
> ...


It's Fe, I don't know if which position though. You don't sound like you are trying to repress it like in the OP.


----------



## UltimaRatio (Jan 31, 2019)

Lord Pixel said:


> It's Fe, I don't know if which position though. You don't sound like you are trying to repress it like in the OP.


You never feel this for other?


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

General said:


> I have a similar question which is essentially asking the same thing.
> 
> Is it inferior Fe if, for the majority of the time I am emotionally cold, but if I see a news article detailing something horrible, I will go through a cycle of imagining what the people went through in the situation being described.
> 
> ...


I don't think this is Fi or Fe related, you do sound more Fe with how you expressed it but overall I think it's just certain kind of sensitivity that's not type related.
Like my Fe user grandma can't watch the news or any movie she deems 'heavy', she gets upset easily, also can't stand real life conflict, she always feels sorry for someone or just disturbed.
I'm Fe too and I'm not really like that, I also don't really imagine myself as other people as far as I can tell.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

My take on Fe is that it's about seeing the outside emotional atmosphere and happenings as a living, breathing thing and relating to others and even yourself through it, experiencing yourself and others through atmosphere, so you have to put your self and the self of others into it to feed it or else it won't feed you back or even have anything to feed you with, you have to affect your own and others states in certain way. 
Think higher Fe is constantly and comfortably attuned to it and identified with it, maybe feel certain degree of control over theirs and others states, because we are paying attention to them all the time.
Things like how much empathy or sympathy someone feels are just human things, some humans have more than others and functions can affect the way they are expressed, which can sometimes seemingly produce stronger feelings.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

General said:


> I have a similar question which is essentially asking the same thing.
> 
> Is it inferior Fe if, for the majority of the time I am emotionally cold, but if I see a news article detailing something horrible, I will go through a cycle of imagining what the people went through in the situation being described.
> 
> ...


It's neither "Fe" nor "Fi (the function stack is bullshit imo) it's just having empathy and imagination to back it up, maybe N helps too. As an INFP with F/T close, I certainly do this. It's a good idea to not overdo it tho.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Eysan said:


> You said almost completely. What is different? How would you describe your relationship with emotion?





> The emotions usualy tend to come out when I dont need them, example when I watch a movie with a sad scene and without my control I feel my eyes start to become wet and feel the sadness coming out, and _*so instead of properly enjoying the movie, I just spend my time concetrating on suppressing this stupid emotion which will probably make me look like some softie and makes me feel weak you know*_, or more TL;DR situation when I suddently feel anger when I feel like it will just harm me, and you know, trying to suppress it.


I italicized/bolded the part to which I don't currently relate. I appreciate it when art causes me to feel sadness or something like that, it means it's emotionally powerful, at least for me. If we can bring enneagram into this, I do have 4 in my tritype. Still, I do feel sort of "weak" for losing control of my emotions in the first place, and it makes me feel sort of frustrated that I am not able to show this sort of emotion as a sign of sympathy for others.

My relationship with emotion has become more positive as I've gotten older. When I was younger, I felt very ashamed of the fact that I was sensitive and much like the OP, I did suppress my emotions as best as I could. (So I would have related to the post completely at that time.) But now accept them as a part of who I am, and my identity. I still can't completely get rid of the shame of having strong and uncontrollable negative emotions, nor can I naturally understand them. I have to get into some sort of deep introspection.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

General said:


> I have a similar question which is essentially asking the same thing.
> 
> Is it inferior Fe if, for the majority of the time I am emotionally cold, but if I see a news article detailing something horrible, I will go through a cycle of imagining what the people went through in the situation being described.
> 
> ...


This is interesting. Just from reading this, I don't think it ties into Fe in a particular position. It doesn't sound like most of the inferior Fe users I know, but I don't think it's contradictory to being an INTP. I don't think you can type yourself based on this.

I can only relate to some extent. Most of the time, when I read or watch something horrible, I do involuntarily imagine it happening to me, especially the pain. I also imagine being the person who causes the pain. However, I keep an emotional distance from both perspectives. Maybe my imagination just isn't that great. That being said, most stories such as the one you shared would not keep me visibly disturbed the whole day because it wouldn't have as much of an effect on me. There are a few exceptions, stories that have caused me to feel noticeably sad for a while and even longer for a day, but I can't figure out what sort of story does that to me.


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

UltimaRatio said:


> You never feel this for other?


I do, but it's my Ne working with Fi to put myself in other people's shoes, but 2 major differences is it does not make me somber for the rest of the day. I can separate my feelings from other people's feelings or how other people would feel and I do it to understand, but I don't involuntarily do it.


----------



## UltimaRatio (Jan 31, 2019)

Red Panda said:


> It's neither "Fe" nor "Fi *(the function stack is bullshit imo)* it's just having empathy and imagination to back it up, maybe N helps too. As an INFP with F/T close, I certainly do this. It's a good idea to not overdo it tho.


This way of saying is not really empathic for those who believe in it... Indirectly it's scornful.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

UltimaRatio said:


> This way of saying is not really empathic for those who believe in it... Indirectly it's scornful.


So?


----------



## UltimaRatio (Jan 31, 2019)

Red Panda said:


> So?


And oddly enough it validates the fact you are focused on your inner feelings. Rather than the feeling of others. It's interesting for an INFP.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

UltimaRatio said:


> And oddly enough it validates the fact you are focused on your inner feelings. Rather than the feeling of others. It's interesting for an INFP.


nice confirmation bias


----------



## Northern Lights (Mar 25, 2016)

Lord Pixel said:


> Space and Time said:
> 
> 
> > I analysed my emotional framework
> ...


I was going to say :laughing:

@Space and Time: Sounds like one half of it. Pro-tip: Give up on forcing emotions either way. Just accept their presence and absence. When you do this, you reap the benefits of this unfortunate condition: It acts up very rarely, your head is always clear, and you aren't beholden to your emotions.

You may not able to control them (in the above sense), but neither do they control you -- in the ways that matter, your actions and decisions.



Lord Pixel said:


> So when you say you like that term, are you saying what you think about it or how you feel about it?


I think I get what you mean, but only because I've learned a lot about other people: Ordinarily, your questions makes no sense on this end. The only way to know what I feel is to think about it. We can't "just feel", except in the most extreme instances (pure bliss/utter despair). @Ave Maria was describing daily life: I have no clue what I feel. Imagine some vague undefined wobbly mass floating in space. That's my feelings.


----------



## UltimaRatio (Jan 31, 2019)

Northern Lights said:


> I have no clue what I feel. Imagine some vague undefined wobbly mass floating in space. That's my feelings.


You don't know if you are angry, sad or happy?


----------



## Northern Lights (Mar 25, 2016)

UltimaRatio said:


> You don't know if you are angry, sad or happy?


90% of the time, I feel nothing in particular. I call this state "content" for convenience, but if I wanted to know if felt truly nothing else, then yes, I'd have to sit down for an hour and think about how I feel. As this is clearly inefficient, I rarely do it, hence I don't know what I feel.


----------



## UltimaRatio (Jan 31, 2019)

Northern Lights said:


> 90% of the time, I feel nothing in particular. I call this state "content" for convenience, but if I wanted to know if felt truly nothing else, then yes, I'd have to sit down for an hour and think about how I feel. As this is clearly inefficient, I rarely do it, hence I don't know what I feel.


I don't feel anything particular 90% of the time. But when it comes to strong feelings, I identify them perfectly... It's your case?


----------



## Northern Lights (Mar 25, 2016)

UltimaRatio said:


> I don't feel anything particular 90% of the time. But when it comes to strong feelings, I identify them perfectly... It's your case?


I'm not sure you have the right idea of "perfectly". Talk to an F-type sometime. Yes, I can categorise "anger" (don't know when I last felt that, I rarely surpass vaguely bothered/annoyed), "bliss" etc. when they happen (I mentioned this). But that is like having the colour range of an MS-DOS computer, compared to HD-TV. "Perfectly" implies for me to get feelings infinitely more finegrained than my rudimentary 16-colours resolution.


----------



## Ave Maria (Feb 13, 2019)

The extremes are going to be far more recognizable. I know when I'm really angry obviously, but I might not always know how I feel about something or someone until I stop to think about it.


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

Northern Lights said:


> I was going to say :laughing:
> 
> @Space and Time: Sounds like one half of it. Pro-tip: Give up on forcing emotions either way. Just accept their presence and absence. When you do this, you reap the benefits of this unfortunate condition: It acts up very rarely, your head is always clear, and you aren't beholden to your emotions.
> 
> ...


Also with the emotions and your pro-tip, I heard someone say, the illogical thing to do with emotions is demand they always have reason. Makes sense to me.


I also get only being able to feel on the extremes, because inferior functions swing wide left or right, it's either nothing or overboard.
Same with me an Te, it's either no productivity or all at once. And also it only pops up last minute when I have no choice, so in extreme cases.


What you say about thinking about how you feel is funny because I understand you from the reverse end, not knowing what I really think about something until I see how I feel about it XD. Actually, that's not accurate, what's more accurate is, my mind only naturally builds mental frameworks about things I feel strongly about, or strongly like. Like MBTI for example, I've got a whole subjective Ti like framework about it in my head, but I definitely do not develop an in depth organized understanding of most things in life.


----------

